# CANNAL RD. in gulfport



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

going to try an ride at cannal rd this weekend, ive never been an was wanting to know how to get there from I-10. if anyone knows anything about cannal rd i would like to hear as well. thanks.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i think you just go to the wendys parking lot at the first gulfport exit. never been there but have heard about it.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

You get off the Canal Road exit, go past Wendy's, and park on the left just before the train tracks. You'll see all the trucks/atvs. My husband (4man0822) has rode there several times. I'm sure there's plenty on here who can tell you the good spots. From what I hear, there's plenty. Have fun!!!

Donna


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks for all the info looking forward to going to ride at a new spot sunday. donna i see u r from the yune where do u ride at around there, ive been to a place called up the creek a few times, its a nice place to go but its got some work going on right now. looking for new places to ride all the time.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I should be out there saturday afternoon. Hit me up.


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

yea i think were going sunday morning at 9


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

teamgroundcheck said:


> thanks for all the info looking forward to going to ride at a new spot sunday. donna i see u r from the yune where do u ride at around there, ive been to a place called up the creek a few times, its a nice place to go but its got some work going on right now. looking for new places to ride all the time.


 
Last summer we rode Up the Creek a lot but haven't been there in a while. We went to Rattlesnake Hill yesterday. We mostly hit just Up the Creek, Rattlesnake Hill, or Red Creek for a day ride. I've been hearing a lot about Tower Trax, but haven't tried it yet. We're seeing signs for a new ATV park around Steep Hollow, which is about 30 minutes from us, but haven't checked it out yet. Let me know how you like Canal Road.

Donna


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

cannal rd was the best place ive been to so far. had a blast will be going back soon. donna ive heard about tower trax also an have not been, ive heard good things an bad just havent made the drive there yet. i havent been back to up the creek since they started working the land. what kind of bike do u have?


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

ive been to tower trax a few times. its awesome:rockn:. trails are marked so you can figure your way around. lots of muddy holes. not to much water like creeks and stuff. all the water is muddy and really fun!!!!! i am trying to get a ride together to tower trax soon. if yall want i will post up a tread on here when we figure out a day and see if yall can make it!!!


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

yes let me know when u go would like to check it out, an also ride with some new people!!!


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

teamgroundcheck said:


> cannal rd was the best place ive been to so far. had a blast will be going back soon. donna ive heard about tower trax also an have not been, ive heard good things an bad just havent made the drive there yet. i havent been back to up the creek since they started working the land. what kind of bike do u have?


We'll have to check out Up the Creek and see what kind of work they are doing around the place. Hopefully clearing out some more trails. I have an 08 450 Kingquad....polka dot snorkles (lol), 3" xtreme lift, HMF pipe, PC3 Power Commander, 1mm shim mod, with 28" Zillas. It ain't a weanie bike no more...:rockn:

Donna


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

she has a badazz 450.


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

i dont think i remeber seeing that bike out there. if ya'll ever need some more people to ride with let me know.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, almost forgot....Bitmore Performance tuned..

We usually post it when we have a ride planned. Unfortunately, with Brandons' schedule lately, there hasn't been much time for riding. You coming to Red Creek this weekend?

Donna


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

no cant this weekend, going to make a night ride sat after i get some things done around the house


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

teamgroundcheck said:


> no cant this weekend, going to make a night ride sat after i get some things done around the house


 
You need to get your wife/girlfriend into riding with you. Then riding takes priority over "honey do's".

Donna


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

yea she is into the getting dirty and playing in the mud. (girlfriend)!!!


----------

